# Vanilla in drinking water?



## Blackiesmum (Jul 21, 2004)

I have read about adding vanilla to a rabbit's drinking water.

What does this do or why would you add it?

Is this the same vanilla extract I use in cookies?

If this is beneficial to Blackie, how much would I add to say a cup of water?

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2004)

[align=center]*PreventingFly Strike with Vanilla Extract*[/align]
[align=left]I add approximately one teaspoon of vanilla flavoringextract, real or artificial, to one gallon of drinking water in aneffort to reduce fly strike and warbles by reducing the number of fliesin and about our rabbits. Seems that the vanilla odor withinthe urine andstool is repugnant to flies and tends to drivethem away.[/align]
[align=left]The measurement is not terribly critical and moreoften than not, I just eyeball the amount added to the water until itchanges color. Most people won't accept such an unspecifiedamount, so I give the "exact" measurement to make them feel at easewith it.[/align]
[align=left]Vanilla flavoring also serves to encourage buns to drinkmore water, which is a coincidental positive factor.[/align]
[align=left]I learned of this practice years ago on the old Rabbit WebMessage Board, so I would not want to take credit as the initiator ofthe practice, though I doubt one could ever find such a person,anyway. It has probably been part and parcel of good rabbithusbandry for years in the past, as it is a homeopathic remedy, afterall.[/align]
[align=left]--Buck Jones[/align]


----------



## Blackiesmum (Jul 21, 2004)

Buck,

Thank you so much for the information.

Mary


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

Vanilla extract has been used as a fly repellantfor many years, however, I doubt it has much effect when put in thedrinking water due to the fact it has to be applied so frequently whenapplied topically.

You'll note that it certainly stop flies from getting on the cookies LOL

Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 21, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> You'll note that it certainly stop flies from getting on the cookies LOL
> 
> Pam




Dr. Pam, you're a HOOT!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

Opps!!!! And also scatterbrained 

I meant it *doesn't* stop flies from getting on the cookies 



Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 21, 2004)

Doc Pam, it plays better the way that you had itthe first time.  It was tinged with irony andfacetiousness. HILARIOUS!


----------



## Foofy (Jul 21, 2004)

Pam

Do you know if you can use vanilla to keep flies away on horses at all?As my friend has 2 horses and she would use it if she can?

I have bought some vanilla extract today for my bunnies. How many dropsdo you think I would need to put in their water bottle it is a mediumsized bottle about 1/2 pint in size and they drink about 3/4 of thisbottle between them every day?

Sue


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 21, 2004)

My parents have anoutside kennel for their dog. While I wholeheartedly disagree withputting the dog out there, do you think vanilla in her water woulddiscourage flies?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Doc Pam, it plays better the way that you had it the firsttime.  It was tinged with irony andfacetiousness. HILARIOUS!




It does better fit with my dry wit 



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

*Foofy wrote: *


> Pam
> 
> Do you know if you can use vanilla to keep flies away on horses at all?As my friend has 2 horses and she would use it if she can?
> 
> ...




Vanilla is often used on horses, but must be frequently re-applied.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> My parents have an outsidekennel for their dog. While I wholeheartedly disagree with putting thedog out there, do you think vanilla in her water would discourageflies?




Sweet lime to keep the urine odor down would work better.

Pam


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 21, 2004)

sweet?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> sweet?




akaGarden/Lawn Lime


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 21, 2004)

ohhh, so not to put in their drinking water, then?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

Not the lime -- it is applied to the ground ormanure piles. Can also be used in rabbit cage pans, but has atendency to build up into a cement-like material that has to bescrapped out of the pan. The pelleted lime works better inthe pans or on cement floors.



Pam


----------



## Foofy (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Pam. I will tell my friend about the vanilla for her horses. I assume you can put it neat onto their fur?


----------



## pamnock (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, you can wipe it right on the coat.However, as I mentioned, it takes frequent re-application which can bemore expensive than simply buying flyspray and a face mask.



Pam


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 22, 2004)

Foofy,

one teaspoon per gallon, or half a teaspoon per half gallon, or onequarter teaspoon per quart, or one eighth teaspoon per pint...or, moresimply, add vanilla until the water begins to discolor...doesn't takemuch. This is not rocket science and I've read no reports ofbuns becoming addicted or suffering ill effects from its use.

Water consumption may increase if your bun(s) like the flavor.

Buck


----------



## trekcip1 (Jul 22, 2004)

Dear Buck and others,

Just wanted to share a tidbit I found out about the vanilla.Pure vanilla extract has alcohol in it, not a good thing forbuns. The imitation does not contain the alcohol so is betterfor the buns. Both work equally well as far as the flies go,so be safe and use the cheaper imitation stuff. Donna


----------



## Foofy (Jul 22, 2004)

Pam

Thanks, I will let my pal know she can use the vanilla on her horsesfor the flies. Fly repellent you can buy in horsey shops over here ismega expensive, so it may be cheaper for her to try the vanilla. Ithink she has also been using citronella oil diluted with somethingelse which she sprays on as well.

Buck

Thanks, have now started using the vanilla in the buns water bottle.Only put a couple of drops in to start with. I might put a couple moredrops in next time as it did not really seem to change the water colourat all.

trekcipi

Thanks for the tip. I bought vanilla extract this time, but will tryand get the imitation stuff next time. Don't want my two bunnies tobecome alcoholics do I LOL!

Sue


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 22, 2004)

No wonder our buns just love the vanilla flavoredwater? That probably explains why they stagger about and bumpinto things as well. I swear I hear them singing in chorussometimes, but as we all know, rabbits can't hold a tune very well. LOL

Interesting point, Donna, although I suspect that diluted as it is,little harm will result, much like a couple of drops of bleach in thewater decreases algae but does not seem to have any detrimental effecton the buns.

Having said that, it would seem cheaper is better in this instance, though. Thank you for your input.

Buck


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 22, 2004)

*Buck Jones wrote:*


> No wonder our buns just love the vanilla flavoredwater? That probably explains why they stagger about and bumpinto things as well. I swear I hear them singing in chorussometimes, but as we all know, rabbits can't hold a tune very well. LOL
> 
> Buck




 Oh, Buck ... you tickle me sobad!!! LOL!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 22, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> *Buck Jones wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No wonder ourbuns just love the vanilla flavored water?? That probably explains whythey stagger about and bump into things as well.? I swear I hear themsinging in chorus sometimes, but as we all know, rabbits can't hold atune very well. LOL
> ...




Me too.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 9, 2005)

It's Fly Season again!

Kill themdead!



They're no good to bunnies.

-Carolyn


----------

